# How to make a log splitter??



## Mr_Super-hunky

Hello everyone;

I was wondering if anyone could give me a few tips on building a log splitter.

I already have a brand new 5hp Honda engine (from a pressure washer I ruined the pump on by leaving hard water in it!).

I would like to know what would be a proper pump size and ram size (diam/length) for my 5hp honda engine.

I looked up Northern tools web site but i'm either too stupid to find the "how to build a log splitter" book, or they don't have it anymore...(probably the first option!) 

Anyway, if anyone could give me some advice on what type/size of parts to use, I would be almost as happy as when I watch my "girls gone wild" video! 

BTW, I am only going to be using this to split wood for myself and the local wood supply is :censored: crap, ..(basically, only pine, fir and aspen!), so I really don't have to worry about hard woods; however, some lucky scroungers may find an occasional oak tree or two so who knows!

Thanks in advance for any tips.
S-H


----------



## mga

first, you need an I beam or an H beam. should be 6 inches or more. the length of it will be determined by your cylinder size (fully extended) and the size of your wedge.

then you need the cylinder. should be about 4 inches in diameter with at least a 1 3/4" rod. the stroke should be determined by the size logs you plan on cutting and buring. 18" is a good size. i use a 24 " stroke.

you need a control vale. cylinder services sells them at an excellent price.

you will need a pump. size determined by your engine. be sure the rotation of the engine and pump are the same.

you will need hydraulic hoses.

you need a hydraulic tank that holds at least 5 - 7 gallons.

here's some old pictures of mine that i built....don't mind the other pictures....i'm just too lazy to delete them...

http://s89.photobucket.com/albums/k228/mga_01/

you will also need a trailer to move it around with......

if you aren't discouraged yet and still interested....get the right parts and we can go from there.


----------



## sawinredneck

You need this link first:http://www.surpluscenter.com/Hydraulic.htm
Half way down is a calculator, use it to input GPM and pressure to find out what you're motor will run.

I have said this time and time again, unless you can get about everything for free (even then the expenses add up fast), or have specific needs you want (the spliter that we wanted was $10k) BUY A USED ONE!!!!!!!!!!

Unless you have more time and money than you know what to do with, don't do it! Unless you are a good welder, have steel laying around everywhere, don't mind burning up an angle grinder, more grinding discs and welding rod than you have seen in a lifetime, don't do it!!!

he I-beam, around $100, the cylinder $200ish, control valve, $75ish, hoses, upt to $400, resivoir, $100ish. It adds up really fast!!!!!!!!! 
Others have done it and enjoyed doing it, but you really have to want it, and I don't want to blow smoke at you, it's hard work, and very frustrating!!


----------



## Patrick62

*A free engine is a start.*

Like already mentioned. If you have a heavy beam...

Then you need some odd bits of stuff to build the rest of the machine.

You need to be a decent welder, and have access to chop saw, Large welder, etc. Oh, and you need the time to work on it (for free).

5hp pretty much limits you to the 11gpm 2 stage pump. $120
Lovejoy coupler, both halves and spider. $38
pump mounting bracket. $26
Valve. $70
cylinder. $160
Hoses. $50
filter. $14
tank. $60
suction strainer. $17
suction/return hose. Anything available (I have seen it all). $10

Let's total it up so far. This is without the I beam, or the axle and wheels you are going to swipe from the old Honda rear end!

$555 without even trying! Toss in atleast $100 in shipping.
Go find a I beam for free. Run the welder for free.
Do all your time for free. You can "just" beat the price of the cheapest log splitter available.

I happen to enjoy welding/creating. I also wanted something different.

Then I say do a search on this website, and see what others have created. Then make your plan, and go for it. It is going to cost $1000 by the time you are done. Believe it.  

-Pat


----------



## sawinredneck

Patrick62 said:


> Like already mentioned. If you have a heavy beam...
> 
> Then you need some odd bits of stuff to build the rest of the machine.
> 
> You need to be a decent welder, and have access to chop saw, Large welder, etc. Oh, and you need the time to work on it (for free).
> 
> 5hp pretty much limits you to the 11gpm 2 stage pump. $120
> Lovejoy coupler, both halves and spider. $38
> pump mounting bracket. $26
> Valve. $70
> cylinder. $160
> Hoses. $50
> filter. $14
> tank. $60
> suction strainer. $17
> suction/return hose. Anything available (I have seen it all). $10
> 
> Let's total it up so far. This is without the I beam, or the axle and wheels you are going to swipe from the old Honda rear end!
> 
> $555 without even trying! Toss in atleast $100 in shipping.
> Go find a I beam for free. Run the welder for free.
> Do all your time for free. You can "just" beat the price of the cheapest log splitter available.
> 
> I happen to enjoy welding/creating. I also wanted something different.
> 
> Then I say do a search on this website, and see what others have created. Then make your plan, and go for it. It is going to cost $1000 by the time you are done. Believe it.
> 
> -Pat



Or a WHOLE LOT MORE   

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=45000&highlight=splitter+pics


----------



## Mr_Super-hunky

*FOR SALE:*

Brand new-ish 5.5 hp Honda engine, Has less than 20 minutes total use....really, not kidding!.

You guys are scaring me!..Actually, I DO have a really good welder (Lincoln powermig 255), and can weld good. I also have the chop saw and basically every tool known, however, I do have a lot on my plate right now and its just that this new Honda engine is just starring me in the face!!

I wish I could buy the Northern Tool 20 ton 6.5 hp splitter on sale right now for only $799.00, but the shipping to Arizona is over $550.00!!......thats nuts!.

Any good electric splitters out there that are fast and capable?


----------



## sawinredneck

Watch the paper and craigslist in you're are for used gas. The electric ones work, but thats about it, don't be in a hurry!!! I think you can still get the Ryobi at HD for around $350ish, seen many good used ones go for $500 or less.


----------



## jason37756

*cylinder question*

i have a hyd cylinder off of a 1960's early 70's case backhoe.

will this thing work for a log splitter. i have alot of know it all's around here and was wanting a bit of outside advice.

it is a 30" stroke 4" wide with a 2" shaft.

picture attached.

thanks


----------



## komatsuvarna

jason37756 said:


> i have a hyd cylinder off of a 1960's early 70's case backhoe.
> 
> will this thing work for a log splitter. i have alot of know it all's around here and was wanting a bit of outside advice.
> 
> it is a 30" stroke 4" wide with a 2" shaft.
> 
> picture attached.
> 
> thanks



yep. Youll have about 6 tons per 1000lbs of pressure. Where you at in tn?


----------



## jason37756

*.*

i'm about 40 miles north of knoxville.

i am not a hydraulic person, so can you break that pressure down for me?

specifically is 6 tons per 1000 psi efficient? i would like about 25+ tons of force to get the job done. i would like to bust 28" wood.

what about gas motor size etc...

thanks

jason


----------



## komatsuvarna

jason37756 said:


> i'm about 40 miles north of knoxville.
> 
> i am not a hydraulic person, so can you break that pressure down for me?
> 
> specifically is 6 tons per 1000 psi efficient? i would like about 25+ tons of force to get the job done. i would like to bust 28" wood.
> 
> what about gas motor size etc...
> 
> thanks
> 
> jason



Im not a pro, but maybe I can help. The 6.25 tons per 1000 lbs means that if you have a working pressure of 3000 lbs youll have a 18.75 ton splitter with a 4 inch cylinder. I THINK that 3000 psi is about the max pressure(if that) of most pumps, but im not real sure. If you want 25 tons or more youll probably want a 5 inch cylinder. 5 inch cylinder has 9.8 tons per 1000 lbs. so at 3000 psi youll have almost 29.5 tons.

Youll have to match the motor to the pump and im not sure how that works.


----------



## jason37756

thanks for the info.

the cylinder is actually 4.5" so i calculated it to be 24.125 tons with 3000 psi.

i had an old case backhoe that has been sitting around for more than 15 years and decided to pull one of the hydraulic cylinders... i was told that this particular cylinder was only for "high pressure" and would not work. i kinda thought that 3000 was high enough, but one never knows.

like i said i am not a knowledgeable person on hydraulic cylinders and what will and will not work, but welcome any advice on this project.

thanks again


----------



## komatsuvarna

jason37756 said:


> thanks for the info.
> 
> the cylinder is actually 4.5" so i calculated it to be 24.125 tons with 3000 psi.
> 
> i had an old case backhoe that has been sitting around for more than 15 years and decided to pull one of the hydraulic cylinders... i was told that this particular cylinder was only for "high pressure" and would not work. i kinda thought that 3000 was high enough, but one never knows.
> 
> like i said i am not a knowledgeable person on hydraulic cylinders and what will and will not work, but welcome any advice on this project.
> 
> thanks again



Dont forget, if its 4.5 on the outside, the inside is only 4. The piston area is what counts. Id guess that the old case wouldnt have much more pressure than 3000 lbs. I dont have any backhoes, but i have 3 excavators and there between 3800lbs and 4200lbs pressure.
BTW, Im no expert and dont know as much as i wished i did. Maybe akkaman will come through here.


----------



## aokpops

your engine might have a tapered shaft not sure how that would hook up to the lovejoy


----------



## boostnut

Patrick62 said:


> Like already mentioned. If you have a heavy beam...
> 
> Then you need some odd bits of stuff to build the rest of the machine.
> 
> You need to be a decent welder, and have access to chop saw, Large welder, etc. Oh, and you need the time to work on it (for free).
> 
> 5hp pretty much limits you to the 11gpm 2 stage pump. $120
> Lovejoy coupler, both halves and spider. $38
> pump mounting bracket. $26
> Valve. $70
> cylinder. $160
> Hoses. $50
> filter. $14
> tank. $60
> suction strainer. $17
> suction/return hose. Anything available (I have seen it all). $10
> 
> Let's total it up so far. This is without the I beam, or the axle and wheels you are going to swipe from the old Honda rear end!
> 
> $555 without even trying! Toss in atleast $100 in shipping.
> Go find a I beam for free. Run the welder for free.
> Do all your time for free. You can "just" beat the price of the cheapest log splitter available.
> 
> I happen to enjoy welding/creating. I also wanted something different.
> 
> Then I say do a search on this website, and see what others have created. Then make your plan, and go for it. It is going to cost $1000 by the time you are done. Believe it.
> 
> -Pat



So now you're in for $555 + about $100 in shipping and you still dont have a wedge or sliding mechanism. You can get a cheap ($40) wedge from Northern Tool but the sliding mechanism is gonna be custom. This where you'll spend the bulk of your time, at least I did. I'd say $700 is bare minimum out-of-pocket for this project. 

Unless you're building this because you're looking for a special feature not available on store bought units I think it may be a mistake. :deadhorse: Keep in mind this is coming from a guy that built one a few years ago. I also work for a steel fabrication company and have 24/7 access to just about every tool/machine to do nearly anyything to a chunk of steel. 

BTW, the engine will work fine, I have a 5hp Honda off of a pressure washer.


----------



## briguy1848

*using 5 x24 cylinder for logsplitter*

I am building a log splitter. Neighbor has 5x24 cylinder. already purchased a 11gpm and 6.5 HP engine. Will they work together for a splitter? What would the force be?


----------



## boostnut

Yes they will work. 

It will be a painfully slow cycle time with that pump.


----------



## jason37756

*ready to start welding*

i am ready to start welding my splitter. i do have a question though. will i have problems if i build my brackets with spring steel. i pulled it from a mack truck spring. they are 1/2 inch thick.

i know they will lose their springiness, but will thy be too weak for the splitter.

pictures attached.

thanks


----------



## komatsuvarna

I guess that steel could work with enough bracing, although id go another route. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## triptester

Spring steel is a form of hardened steel which often has a greater tendency to crack when welded.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Dont use spring steel, its not the right stuff for using on a splitter!

Just brake down the piggy bank and go buy some steel 

And ya, Keep the pics coming!!!!!


----------



## jason37756

i've been a bit side tracked with a broken gearbox on a hay tedder... $150 for the tedder, $275 in parts... total investment $425 for a $1500 tedder. i'm feeling good about it.

but back to the log splitter. i went ahead and cut, drilled, and got the brackets sized for the splitter, so i am gonna run with them and see what happens. i already have my wood gathered for the ole shaver furnace anyway (25 ricks) . i will design the brackets so that they take as little punishment as possible. 

i also wanted to share some info about kubota quick connects. i bought mine from here:  for $20 each. consequently this is the company that provides kubota with their quick connects, so these are basically factory direct when compared to kubota pricing.

kubota wanted $35 each. they fit mostly the newer models. mine is a 2007 3400s with the 463 loader. this is how i am powering the hydraulics for the splitter (for now anyway). i counted the speed and i do believe the total cycle was 40 seconds at 1200 rpm's for the 30" stroke cylinder. slow...

pics attached


----------



## jason37756

.


----------



## Junkrunner

jason37756 said:


> i am ready to start welding my splitter. i do have a question though. will i have problems if i build my brackets with spring steel. i pulled it from a mack truck spring. they are 1/2 inch thick.
> 
> i know they will lose their springiness, but will thy be too weak for the splitter.
> 
> pictures attached.
> 
> thanks


NO!!! NO!!! NO!!!! Welding "spring-steel" ???? Not sayin you will, but you could get somebody hurt/killed.


----------



## jason37756

*work in progress*

got some welding finished on the log splitter. i still have a bit to do. still need to clean the welds up with a hammer and a brush.

enjoy.


----------



## kbarnes12

jason37756 said:


> got some welding finished on the log splitter. i still have a bit to do. still need to clean the welds up with a hammer and a brush.
> 
> enjoy.



If it was me, I would raise the height so the top of the beam was a little bit below waist level. This will make for more comfortable splitting since you are not bent over all the time.

Just my $0.02

KB


----------



## triptester

I see you are using a piece of rail for the beam you may want to test the welds before you get to far along. The steel used for rail can be very difficult to weld. It tends to be very hard and often brittle.


----------



## boostnut

Dont mean to be a prick but you're wasting your time man. Wrong material, bad layout (too short), push plate is waaaay too thin. Its an accident waiting to happen. Do you have any experience welding railroad track or spring steel? I'll put my foot in my mouth if you do but I'm guessing you're just trying to get by with a cheap build. Its not worth someone getting hurt.


----------



## jason37756

*finished and working*

i finished the splitter a few days ago and have split a little over a rick of walnut and very dry mulberry. That mulberry packs quite a punch when it finally gives under pressure.

i did change the design on the push plate. i used a piece of 6" angle i had. this allowed me to reduce the number of pieces of metal and welds. it also made it look a bit better too. i did however like those two grabs on the original plate. it was actually a crosstie plate. i used half of another one to make the splitting wedge. 

i ended up with a 28" stroke and all of the wood that i split was 20"- 27" long.

i did not have any problem with the welds cracking on the railroad metal. this particular track is kinda old. i am not sure when it was made, but it has been laying in the woods since 1971. they may have changed the dynamics of the metal since then... we actually used the track for a bridge until 1971, at that point we drug it into the woods to get it out of the way. 

i consider this splitter a hugh success for the $260 i have in it. 

pictures attached.

enjoy.


----------



## blades

Can not see in pic if you have lips under the flange on the push plate, or if the cylinder is locked down. You might want to add a hold down on the front of the cylinder as a precautionary measure.


----------

